# Theater seats



## Theater132 (Oct 3, 2012)

I would like to get the theater seats with the blue LED cup holders and the blue LED lights on the bottom of the seats. Where is the best place to buy them and the cheapest. I'm almost used my budget for the build and equipment so limited on the seats.
Thanks


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

I strongly recommend reconsidering this. The lighted cup holders while "cool" looking are very distracting in the dark, and you will turn them off while watching a movie. The lighted base rail is even worse. When it is on, and you recline your chair, half of the screen will be washed out. 

Basically it is a waist of your money.


----------

